# connecting wires for cd player



## ponygirl (Feb 20, 2013)

Im trying to install a new pioneer cd player in my 2000 mustang. The plug for the radio is a different size from my old one, so i had to cut the wires and connect the new plug. I have double checked and made sure i have all wires connected right but i cant get power to the cd player at all. Is there something i may have connected wrong?? :redface:


----------



## Magrocha (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you have a test light?!if you do .test all the wires if they have power. And ground! If its missing power in one of them. Go to the fuse box.you prob blown a fuse.


----------

